# Climbing and fetching?



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

QUESTION 1
I have watched lots of hedgehog videos on youtube and I see a lot of people (mostly from the UK) who give their hedgehogs logs or branches to climb on? I was wondering if hedgehogs even liked climbing that much? And is it safe? because I know that hedgehogs can be a little clumsy. They also mentioned how the hedgehogs liked to bite the wood? (these were the african breed not the european breed) I was just wondering cause I will be getting 2 hedgies soon and wanted to give them a very enrich environment to grow and be happy. 

QUESTION 2
I was talking to a lady who had a hedgehog who would run out of his igloo when he heard her come into the room, he would answer to his name and play fetch with some of his toy balls. She has trained him to do several but simple tricks. I know its not common behavior for hedgehogs but I was wondering if anyone else had success with their hedgehogs and how can you train your hedgehog to do any of those things? I don't expect mine to but if its possible I would like to know.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I can help answer question 1, but I really have never seen a hedgehog doing tricks before...anyways, hedgehogs have very poor eyesight and because of this, they can be "klutzes." Climbing is not recomended unless what they are climbing on is fulled fully encased (like a tube) or has high enough walls that it can't climb over. You don't want them falling and hurting themselves. 
Wooden things are not recomended because it's a health hazard if they bite (they are not rodents and don't have continously growing teeth, so if they chip a tooth, it's chipped forever). I remember reading that wood can harbor mites (which no one wants) and the oils and stuff in wood (if its flavored or glued {pressed wood}) it can get a hedgie really sick. They are not biters, and really only bite if they are just curious,scared, or angry; they do not knaw on things (like hamsters or other rodents do).


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, they aren't the most graceful creatures...although it's kinda funny to watch.  

I don't know if there's a difference between European and African hedgehogs for these things, but here goes:

1. In addition to Chihirolee3's answer, another thing to keep in mind is the spacing between surfaces. Since their legs are pretty short they can't reach very far. When Piglet runs around on the couch he'll sometimes tumble into the small gap between cushions, and that's only 1/2 an inch or so.

2. Did you actually see the hedgehog do this? Cuz otherwise I'm gonna say that this woman is exaggerating by, like, 90%.  Piglet recognizes my voice in that he'll briefly look at me when I start talking, but he doesn't respond to his name. And if I put him on one side of the couch while I sit on the opposite side he'll make a beeline for my lap, but that's as far as his "tricks" go. As for the "fetch" thing, I suppose it's possible for hedgehogs to nudge their toys around with their owner, but I think the actual fetch-and-return part is probably just the hedgehog coincidentally rolling the ball in the owner's direction.


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

It was like a big driftwood they put in there where the hedgehog would go and sit on it or bite it. I can't find the youtube video of it =/. I totally agree with it being dangerous and the cleanliness of the wood. That's why when I saw it I had to ask and make sure. I can't wait to watch my hedgies be klutzes =)

Piglets such a sweet name for a hedgie!

No, I didn't see the hedgehog actually do it, I guess she is exaggerating... she was trying to sell me the hedgehog, so maybe that was it. It's cute how your hedgehog will beeline for your lap. I thought it was too odd to be true. Thanks for answering my questions!


----------

